# my Kegmeister needs repair



## furniture_guy (Sep 29, 2006)

I recently got an old kegmeister/beer fridge that is not in working order, I know absolutely nothing about it or what it would take to make it work. It has 3 taps, CO2 tank, regulators, for the kegs. But I dont understand how the cooling system works, part of it was dissambled before i got it and it seems to have a water line?? that goes through the side of the unit. Is that possible? It also came with a seperate compressor unit and I dont know why. Anyway, would it be possible to update this with new parts to make it work instead of trying to fiqure out how it used to work? What would I need to do that?

Any advice would be great or if there is more info I can try and provide it.

Thanks


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

Pictures would help. I'd post over at homebrewtalk.com if I wanted an answer anytime soon....:thumbsup:


----------



## DK75 (Jan 9, 2006)

I had a kegerator years ago. I don't know a whole lot about the refigertion cycle other than the cabinet itself is nothing but a big refrigerator with temperature control. If the compressor has failed I am sure it can be replaced. Ours did not have a water line integrated into the system. 

We did have to revamp the taps and beer lines which I may be able to offer some advice if needed. If I recall the CO2 pressure was regulated to approximately 10-12 psi. I could be mistaken, however the best approach is to set the pressure of the CO2 just hi/lo enough to keep the beer flowing smooth and not too fast.


----------

